# Sell 5x8 or 6x10 trailer after moving to Ajijic?



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

We are planning to drive down (from San Francisco) in late October, and since the rental house is furnished we don't HAVE to bring much furniture, but there are some things we just feel we ought to bring along, since we won't be coming back to CA.

My question, then, is: is it likely that we will be able to sell the trailer after we arrive in Ajijic? We won't need it afterward, and won't have a place to park it.

The trailer will be registered, either in S. Dakota (no comments, please) or Georgia (my home state).

I have been watching classified ads on chapala.com, and haven't seen any trailers listed.

Any advice or suggestions will be helpful.

dogtags


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dogtags said:


> We are planning to drive down (from San Francisco) in late October, and since the rental house is furnished we don't HAVE to bring much furniture, but there are some things we just feel we ought to bring along, since we won't be coming back to CA.
> 
> My question, then, is: is it likely that we will be able to sell the trailer after we arrive in Ajijic? We won't need it afterward, and won't have a place to park it.
> 
> ...


In order to bring the trailer into Mexico, you will have to get a temporary permit for it. This permit requires that the trailer leave Mexico with you when your visa or visitor's permit expires. To be able to sell it, you would first have to officially import it, getting Mexican registration for it. That process involves time and money. It will probably be much cheaper and faster to haul it back to the border and sell it in the US.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Tundra ... I believe the trailer is tied to the tow vehicle permit and does not have one of it's own. Friends brought a trailer down with a truck that will never leave Mexico and sold the trailer. You're not supposed to sell it just like you are not supposed to sell a vehicle .... but people do.

That means the tow vehicle is stuck in Mexico tho


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Tundra ... I believe the trailer is tied to the tow vehicle permit and does not have one of it's own. Friends brought a trailer down with a truck that will never leave Mexico and sold the trailer. You're not supposed to sell it just like you are not supposed to sell a vehicle .... but people do.
> 
> That means the tow vehicle is stuck in Mexico tho


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When the tow vehicle becomes 'stuck' in Mexico, it creates a real problem. You can't get it out and have it 'exported' and the sticker removed and receipted, you lose your bond (you signed that you wouldn't sell the vehicles or parts in Mexico), and you would never be able to bring in another vehicle, become a permanent resident or a citizen, etc.
So, the answer is 'no', don't sell the trailer in Mexico. Haul it out, get the sticker removed and receipted, then bring your vehicle back to mexico with fresh documents and sticker, all by itself. Of course, it can't be sold here either and must eventually depart for good.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

*Duh....*

Considering all I've read about the issue of vehicles, I'm embarrassed that I even asked such a dumb question. I guess that in my head, I don't really think of a trailer as a "vehicle" but, of course, it IS treated as one.

If I can find a cost-effective way to keep it, that may be the answer since we may need it again if we move. I have a nagging suspicion that after our year in Lakeside, we may want to move somewhere higher and larger. Puebla seems like a good choice: the climate is much more similar to the San Francisco weather we''re used to. Here in SF, above 75°F is warm, 80° is HOT, and above that it's an emergency. Even the dog agrees.

Too soon to tell, now. I think we'll just wing it. Our rental DOES at least have a huge parking area.

Thanks to all of you for setting me straight. 

dogtags


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

I have pretty much the same problem. When we moved here almost 6 years ago, we towed a 7x12 foot trailer along. Since we're so far away from the U.S. border, and all the scary things that have been happening to folks driving through the Northern part of Mexico, there's no way I'll ever be driving it back to the States. We're hoping for a new ferry service between Progreso and Florida, and if that comes about, I'll be one of the first on board with my truck and trailer, believe me! If that doesn't happen, does anyone know if it would be possible to take the trailer to Belize and sell it there and come back across the border with just the truck? Or maybe sell BOTH of them there?? I've heard that it's possible, but want to know the facts before attempting it.


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

From what I have read you can take it to Belize and sell one or both there. Then take the bus back. Good luck. Buena suerte 




Sisalena said:


> I have pretty much the same problem. When we moved here almost 6 years ago, we towed a 7x12 foot trailer along. Since we're so far away from the U.S. border, and all the scary things that have been happening to folks driving through the Northern part of Mexico, there's no way I'll ever be driving it back to the States. We're hoping for a new ferry service between Progreso and Florida, and if that comes about, I'll be one of the first on board with my truck and trailer, believe me! If that doesn't happen, does anyone know if it would be possible to take the trailer to Belize and sell it there and come back across the border with just the truck? Or maybe sell BOTH of them there?? I've heard that it's possible, but want to know the facts before attempting it.


----------

